# June Grass on Pensacola Beach



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Well we went fishing today EOP and the June Grass was thick , I do believe its a little to early for it but its here...It was way to windy to even try to fish but I did anyway and didn't even get a bite...Oh well theres always next weekend.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

This does seem early. Stayed way late last year too it seems.


----------

